# Bluebill Mallard and a Gaddy



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

clean:









ingredients:









stuff:









cook:









eat:


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

Wyogoob every time you post food pix my mouth waters.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks

The Gaddy turned out pretty good for being shot up. These were cooked rare, the apples still had a little crunch to them.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Those look fantastic as per usual Goob. What is in the stuffing? Apples, celery, onions, and the giblets I'm assuming? Is it the crabapple recipe you've posted before? What temp. and time did you bake them? I've got a few big fat mallards I need to cook, those finished birds look great.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> Those look fantastic as per usual Goob. What is in the stuffing? Apples, celery, onions, and the giblets I'm assuming? Is it the crabapple recipe you've posted before? What temp. and time did you bake them? I've got a few big fat mallards I need to cook, those finished birds look great.


Thanks.

Yeah, I suppose it's the same as the crabapple recipe. I just use what's in the fridge. I may add carrots, or mushrooms, green peppers, leave out the garlic, or use rice instead of bread stuffing. This stuffing is that cheap Mrs Cubbison's seasoned boxed stuffing.

Dice and then half-cook the chopped veggies and giblets in some butter, add a little wine if you want. Mix this and chopped apples with the dressing following the instructions on the box.

I made this a while ago and I don't remember how I baked it; not very long by the looks of the skin on the mallard (middle). I basted them with butter because the Gadwall was skinned.


----------

